# Where to buy components in Pcola



## handfull (May 8, 2009)

Going to be in pensacola labor day wkend and figured instead of ordering from catalogue, I would pick up locally. Where is a good shop in pensacola for rod building supplies.

thanks,

Randy


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Give Ron a call at the Rod N Reel Depot 458-0428. He is open tomorrow from 10-4.


----------

